# ibo results



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ok guys fill us in on who won what or where anybody placed... and who made the show on sat...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing up on the IBO site yet, be tomorrow I guess.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave McQuaker's BBM status says he was 2nd at the worlds... That's all I know...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Yep. Dave took 2nd in MBR class. Congrats Dave. :thumb:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Results are posted at IBO's site.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.ibo.net/results.php


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice Dave.:thumbs_up


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys!
I shot 207 on day one and a 187 on day 2. When I checked the board that evening I was in First by 4X. I had to shoot off against the top 5 scores, which were 6 archers in total, on Saturday morning. They put the top 3 in the first group. My nerves were already shot from the first 2 days of shooting so just keeping my arrow on the rest while drawing was a choir. I struggled through the first few targets, got a glance off out of the X on a 30yrd turkey and after one of our group Blanked the 3rd last target I was eager to get the thing over with. 
I shot a 94 on the last 10 which was good enough for me and put me in 2nd. Glad it was over.
Thanks to Bobby, Andy and Blake who all got up early to watch me shoot and cheer me on. And thanks to all the other guys who cheered for me in Ellicottville. I appreciate the spport.

Dave


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well done Dave .. I was there and this year the Canadians had trouble laying claim to fame other than yourself.. great shooting and I picked up 20 more targets for next years shoot and now we have a herd of elk .. nice job....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations on a fabulous year Dave, first the triple crown and now 2nd at the worlds. It was a real treat walking around with you, Eric and Jonathan.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

The top 30 in the MBR class broke down like this…

Ohio 6
Michigan 6
Indiana 6
Pennsylvania	6
New York	2
Virginia 1
Massachusetts 1
Canada 6 (1 Sask and 5 On)

Considering the amount of people entered and how many states there are….I’d say we did pretty well!!!!!

Congrats to everyone who travelled and participated in the shoot.

Nice shooting Dave!!!!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

The Michigan guy (Jon Geer) you lost too is a heck of a shot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd like I said the Canadians had a rough time I saw lots of familiar faces from Canada and a lot of us packed up early,, again way to go Dave...


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

LoneWolfArcher said:


> The Michigan guy (Jon Geer) you lost too is a heck of a shot.


 And a heck of a nice guy, he was genuinely encouraging Dave at every stand.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ted,

I read what you said. I don't see it as a them having a hard time. We had as many shooters in the top 30 as any state.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd so your saying a country all of canada is only equivalent as to a state of the usa lol just yanking your chain...I meant the regulars where feeling it... Blake todd myself paul larry bobby randy mike tony dean ross and all the quebec crew where packed friday..tough shooting this year courses exceptionally hard... in ru trad bow my course average shot was 28 yards and only 2 under 20 yards alligator 30 yds and we where 15 feet above it shooting down the side of a mountain..courses again tough.... a deer on a ledge then a gully that drops 30 ft behind it no back stops other than bring lots of arrows .. here you do not go on the course with 3 arrows even the big boys carry 6 or more. usually ...this is where you are humbled and learn what a spanking is when the top guy lays it on ya.. jd you have to go man its a show and lots of top dollar novelty shoots easton arrow 1000 dollars for hitting the orange dot .. oh ya only 300 people cheering you on no pressure there lol 1500 shooters this year all run through in a timely order .. I was on course only 2 hours per day roughly ....


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

A great time down at the World's, terrific weather, lots of laughs and nice to see so many familiar faces from Canada. Like many have said, very tough courses and challenging distances to judge. Put those factors together with good old reocurring target panic from 4 years ago and you have disaster. Not great timing on TP but what can you do. I would like to thank Blakester for spending some time with me after the two qualifying rounds and I have now moved onto a new style of shooting. Full back tension here we come. I am going to give this a whirl to get back on track. Definately a totally different feeling than the finger trigger release. I have never held a pin on the exact spot for so long in my life before the bow goes off. It was nice to see Mr. McQuaker shooting so well and taking that silver belt buckle at the World's. Thanks also to you Dave for giving me some of your advice on the back tension while I was at the practice range on Saturday. Just minutes before he was to head up for his final shoot he was helping me with the shot sequence. There are some terrific people in this sport and that is what makes it all worth while. Thanks Ted for helping on those target negotiations. They all look great in the bush in my backyard. Jason Doupe, I have your 200 grain points for those Full Bores. I was not thinking, I should have given them to Andy or Renee to get to you. I will need your mailing address and I will send them up to you. Give me a shout!! To Paul and Emile and wives, a great dinner at the Casino as usual. Realling enjoyed spending some time with you folks as well. Take care folks and good luck to all this fall, come on Mr. Moose.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

*Target Panic*

Heh Moosetalker....you got it right!!! There are so many great people out there in the Archery World. 
Think positive on your target panic. Look at it as practice for that Bull Moose at 15 yards. 
Good Luck on your moose hunt!! 
Bowmagician


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> jd so your saying a country all of canada is only equivalent as to a state of the usa lol just yanking your chain...I meant the regulars where feeling it... Blake todd myself paul larry bobby randy mike tony dean ross and all the quebec crew where packed friday..tough shooting this year courses exceptionally hard... in ru trad bow my course average shot was 28 yards and only 2 under 20 yards alligator 30 yds and we where 15 feet above it shooting down the side of a mountain..courses again tough.... a deer on a ledge then a gully that drops 30 ft behind it no back stops other than bring lots of arrows .. here you do not go on the course with 3 arrows even the big boys carry 6 or more. usually ...this is where you are humbled and learn what a spanking is when the top guy lays it on ya.. jd you have to go man its a show and lots of top dollar novelty shoots easton arrow 1000 dollars for hitting the orange dot .. oh ya only 300 people cheering you on no pressure there lol 1500 shooters this year all run through in a timely order .. I was on course only 2 hours per day roughly ....


Question for you in Recurve Unaided Trad did they allow string walking?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

In ru recurve unaided yes string walking is allowed as well as 3 ft stabs and clickers.. in Trad class no but I saw them do it and 3 fingers under and gap shoot as well.. these guys score 189 out of 200 ...at 30 yd shots....


----------

